# Pet habitat scoop



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Can anyone let me know how the selection is at pet habitat? I usually get my fish from IPU but trying to find another good source close by


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pet Habitat is probably the last place I'd go to. Anything you find there can be bought some place else for a cheaper price. They carry the common guppies, tetras, and bettas. Check out our list of sponsors for other stores. You should be able to find whatever you need through them.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

+ 1 on that. Pet habitat has an awful reputation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In general, with the occassional exception, I find it best to avoid chain stores when buying fish.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^99% of chain stores are horrid. I find for fish, any store with "pet" in it's name I am wary of (with some exceptions)


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

IPU is much better than PH in my opinion.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pet Habitat was featured on CBC marketplace for selling mill-bred dogs at insane prices (I remember seeing them priced at up to $1600). They are the type of business that lends ammunition to the people and organizations that support banning animal sales (unless through animal shelters and rescues). Their ethics are laughable and their aquatics section doesn't compare with any of the sponsors here. Last time I looked, which was a while ago at metro town, pearl danios were $20 and torpedo barbs were $80. In my honest opinion, I've been in LFS that were fronts for laundering drug money that were better run than Pet Habitat.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I think the people who used to own the Richmond store are now involved with the Metrotown store. 
I am not rich enough to spend any money in their store so not much first hand experience to share unfortunately.
If you are thinking of somthing close by other than IPU, King Ed is not far from them.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Check out petland in poco, not to far from you. They have good quality fish from spencer jacks. Their prices are fair but when they have their sales their prices can't be beat for the quality.

If you talk to kim, the manager their, who also post on this site she can bring in anything on specer jacks list for you.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

will check it out thanks for the info


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

The one in coquitlam is good, the one on the news is the Metrotown/Brentwood location different owners

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> The one in coquitlam is good, the one on the news is the Metrotown/Brentwood location different owners
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with the Above. The one in coquitlam is family owned and they have had it for years. It used to be in the mall. I also agree they have high pricing on products but they do take care of their fish. They quarantine all new arrivals. The owners are friends with my co worker. They donate lots of items to the boxer rescue BC. Any store willing to donate to dog groups are good people in my eyes. Id hate to see them get a bad name on here. Ive bought fish from them a many times and have told my mom she's only allowed to buy from there because there son Rusty who works there is a very honest and generous guy. Might not be a top notch fish store but they are good people


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I have childhood memories of the pet habitat that use to be in Coquitlam center. This is going back well over 20 years. My mom use to drag me to the mall with her and the highlight of the day was command HQ, which was the arcade and pet habitat.

They were a family owned and operated business back then and still are now. The Coquitlam location, though I haven't been in over ten years, cared about the animals they sold and you could tell had a passion for the business.

Its a shame if another location is bringing down the reputation of this store... its a tough business these days as it is.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Roberto is a nice guy. . It's not a chain. Each store was bought . Different owners . I'm sure metro town has major fees . Hence high prices.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I will never go to Pet Habitat again, I was buying a garra since it was very interactive with me and was very attractive and they dropped it down the sink. The sink had a trap where we could've gotten the fish out if we did it quickly but they said they couldn't and just tried getting me a different fish. Really turned me off the store more than them giving out info saying you can keep crayfish, danios, barbs, etc in bowls.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

I can vouch for Roberto in Coquitlam. I have bought many fish, filters, etc. from him over the past couple years....at one point we had worked out a deal on FX5's for members of BCA, good guy.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

AKAmikeross said:


> Check out petland in poco, not to far from you. They have good quality fish from spencer jacks. Their prices are fair but when they have their sales their prices can't be beat for the quality.
> 
> If you talk to kim, the manager their, who also post on this site she can bring in anything on specer jacks list for you.


Thanks Kian


----------

